# My new flatmate and her 2 month transformation,



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I'd love to post pics but that would be wrong.

I'll cut to the chase, she moved in two months ago and weighed 84kg at about 5"9.

Personally I thought she looked fine but being brazilian she said that she was so fat back home the lads would not even look at her (I'd do more than that but that's a different story). Apparently she was a Size 14 (means jack sh1t to me)

Anyways she has been using myfitness pal and sticking to 500kcals a day at pretty much every day for the 2 months she has been here. Today was the 1st day I really noticed how much weight she has dropped ....14kg and is now a size 10. No exercise at all either.

I've said to her from the start it's not healthy but it's worked and I'm shocked she has been able to last so long.

Will her weight stay off or will she rebound when upping the Kcals, she had it in mind that she only needs 800kcals a day.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

500 a day? Girls needs to eat


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

MunchieBites:4674290 said:


> 500 a day? Girls needs to eat


Yep a day, there was a day last week were she only had 190kcals to make up for a day she went out for dinner.

It obviously works, but it's not healthy I do worry for her.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd advise her to work out her maintenance kcals and deduct 500 from them. The weight is much more likely to stay off that way, and she'll be less likely to develop a serious illness - which she likely will if she keeps at this diet.

EDIT: 500 is still a high deficit, but I guess she's used to being in a serious deficit


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Pics or gtfo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> 500 a day? Girls needs to eat


Shhhh dont feckin tell em that lol.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This is completely utterly friggin pointless without pics!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> 500 a day? Girls needs to eat


This! A millions times this!

500 cals a day for a lass that's 5"9?

Jeez.

@-dionysus- I'm not going to go on a rant about rebounding and possible metabolic damage, though I'm sorely tempted.

Instead I suggest you do exactly what @Leeds89 recommends.

Oh and get her to do some exercise, she'll be able to eat a bit more anyway.

Christ, if I was on 500 cals a day I'd murder someone....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

-dionysus- said:


> I'd love to post pics but that would be wrong.
> 
> I'll cut to the chase, she moved in two months ago and weighed 84kg at about 5"9.
> 
> ...


tell her nevermind the weight or if she has a Brazilian as big trev can spare a free flat...

But im awful at fixing puntures

In other words I can be silly to


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> tell her nevermind the weight or if she has a Brazilian as big trev can spare a free flat...
> 
> But im awful at fixing puntures
> 
> In other words I can be silly to


I do love your posts


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fair play in terms of the weight change, but 500kcal a day is just stupid and dangerous imo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Transformation thread, Brazilian woman, no pictures.......

Very disappointed.

Anyway, 500cals ED is absolutely crazy. She's starving her body of nutrients just to even operate!

She will crash at some point.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm starving on 1600 calories a day... jesus this woman needs to eat something..


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

this thread is useless without pics


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Her body has adjusted to only needing 500cals a day. Anything over 500cals and she will begin to put the weight back on.

She will have to slowly add in the calories and maybe start some sort of exercise regime to counter balance weight gain whilst increasing food intake.


----------



## Vince J (Jul 4, 2013)

ki3rz said:


> Fair play in terms of the weight change, but 500kcal a day is just stupid and dangerous imo.


THIS.

I can't commend anyone so foolish. I hope she hasn't caused herself any irreversible damage.


----------



## valavi (Dec 15, 2013)

It's really bad due to the reboud. Why not do intermitent dieting instead?


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

-dionysus- said:


> Will her weight stay off or will she rebound when upping the Kcals, she had it in mind that she only needs 800kcals a day.


I'd be amazed if there wasn't a massive rebound. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Trololol


----------

